# 6.7 Liter power stroke



## phi471 (Feb 14, 2006)

Just bought an '11 F 250 the other day. So far I have heard only good things about them. But I want to know anyone else's experience. The good, bad and ugly, also what kind of oil do you use when you change it. Thanks.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Love mine... If you have any transmission shimmy or hard shift on 3-4 or 4-5, take it in and have them flash it. 

I'm using Motorcraft OEM oil from the dealer, but will probably change to full synthetic at next oil change. Just over 15k miles right now. 

I have 4 Bilsteins on order to replace those crappy Rancho wannabe shocks as well as a BSD steering stabilizer bracket kit with Bilstein dampeners. The steering is a bit sloppy on rough terrain and these upgrades will fix that and promote longer life on the ball joints. 

Congrats. You're gonna love it - that 6.7 is a beast!


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Bilstein are good shocks but Fox make some that rock, that is if you want to spend some coin. 

Use Motorcraft oil (red bottles) specifically for the diesels.

I can post a link tonight for fuel filter/oil filters that will save you some money.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Yeah I looked into Fox and would buy a set if they cost half as much, but $300 per shock is insane..


----------



## Redfishr (Jul 26, 2004)

Love mine and I have over 17,000 on it......OIL.....What ever the dealership puts in it.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Put the Bilsteins on this morning and first impression is very good. Most notably were those little cracks, potholes and bumps which used to transfer road shock through the frame and/or rattle the cab weren't even felt. Much improved! 

Ready for those steering stabilizers to eliminate the steering wobble and then this thing is gonna ride like a Lincoln. 

Anyone want a gently used set of Ranchos? Will sell 'em cheap...


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

FWIW the real Rancho 9000 series shocks are supposed to be awesome. Getting a set to put on my truck next week.

Also here is the website for the filters/etc for the truck. Just search and find what you need. A lot cheaper than dealer prices, even with shipping..

http://www.dieselfiltersonline.com/default.aspx


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

I got a 08 6.4 and drove a 2012 6.7 f350 Kingranch this morning from Devine back to Concan with both backroads rocks and dirt with plenty asphalt. It was an absolute dream! I cant even compare the ride to last models, and the power is awesome, almost zero lag and power comes on smooth and steady. Ford made a dandy with this one. Congrats to ya on the new truck along with others here that post, i may have a low mile 08 Harley f250 on the block soon!


----------



## Sundance (Sep 20, 2008)

I have 5K miles on mine now. Just checked the highway mpg last week from Galveston to Sealy running +/- 75 mph and it clocked in at 22.1 mpg. Can a Chevy or Dodge do that?? In town 17 mpg...boat tow 15 mpg and 24 ft. Toy Hauler 9 mpg.


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

I can't really say much yet since I picked mine up Monday and only have 200 miles on it so far. But I can say WOW compared to my old 2004 6.0L. With NAV and everything else this thing is a freaking engineering marvel.


----------



## Getursmokeon (Jan 18, 2010)

Just bought a Red 2011, picking it up next weekend. Can't wait to pick it up.


----------



## Kenner18V (Aug 20, 2009)

Just bought a 2011 tuxedo black 250xlt sc 4x4 3.55 rearend 6.7 all I can say is WOW. Ford hit a home run with this truck. So far getting about 18mpg hwy. Haven't towed anything yet. Also the rebates are very good for 2011's!!! 

:cheers:


----------



## El Carnicero (Aug 27, 2009)

Kenner18V said:


> Just bought a 2011 tuxedo black 250xlt sc 4x4 3.55 rearend 6.7 all I can say is WOW. Ford hit a home run with this truck. So far getting about 18mpg hwy. Haven't towed anything yet. Also the rebates are very good for 2011's!!!
> 
> :cheers:


Congrats, thats a sweet color!


----------



## louie870 (Apr 20, 2011)

Sundance said:


> I have 5K miles on mine now. Just checked the highway mpg last week from Galveston to Sealy running +/- 75 mph and it clocked in at 22.1 mpg. Can a Chevy or Dodge do that?? In town 17 mpg...boat tow 15 mpg and 24 ft. Toy Hauler 9 mpg.


Yes, My dads getting 18-20 mixed in his 2011 1 ton 4x4 duramax...not a dually. Now a Buddy of mine has a 2011 1 ton dodge dually 4x4 and gets horrible mileage....Hes not happy at all.


----------



## Maverick lure (Feb 1, 2011)

I've got 13000 miles on my 1ton love it21mpg on hwy,just a little of advice purchase your exaust fluid from dealer....I bought some from o rllys and put in tank a little ways down road light comes on power went to nothing took to dealer and found out it was mostly water in tank dtf fluid was contaminated...ruined pump all is fine now FYI .


----------



## Tquick (Nov 19, 2010)

Ive got 11 KR 4x4 and love it. Ive had several diesel trucks 04 KR 06 dodge 2500 and 08 dodge 2500 and this one is by far the best. I work this truck to death and have not had any issues. Bought it in Feb and have 52k on it.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Maverick lure said:


> I've got 13000 miles on my 1ton love it21mpg on hwy,just a little of advice purchase your exaust fluid from dealer....I bought some from o rllys and put in tank a little ways down road light comes on power went to nothing took to dealer and found out it was mostly water in tank dtf fluid was contaminated...ruined pump all is fine now FYI .


Just run the H&S tuner and you can remove the urea tank, dpf, and exhaust. The truck will not regen anymore.


----------



## buckcrshr (Nov 8, 2010)

Bought a 2012 F350 4x4 about three weeks ago and love it. On the highway I am getting 20 mpg and with mixed driving - highway, city, ranch - getting 17. It is nice getting anywhere from 500 to 620 miles per tank. 

I have had the 7.3l non turbo and the 6.0l powerstroke and this one is worlds above on power and is for sure quiet.


----------



## Paul S (Mar 18, 2008)

Just curious but I see on TV ads they advertise 12,000-15,000 discount on the diesel dodge and ford trucks do you really get that???? or is this just some truck with that many add-ons basically just discounted back to sticker price?


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

Paul S said:


> Just curious but I see on TV ads they advertise 12,000-15,000 discount on the diesel dodge and ford trucks do you really get that???? or is this just some truck with that many add-ons basically just discounted back to sticker price?


I will preface by saying this, it depends on how bad they want to sell a truck.

You will get the truck usually at sticker or invoice if you haggle minus the advertised savings but then you don't get the any other rebates, special rates, etc.

So you have to decide how far can you work the price of the truck down on your own with rebates, special interest rates, and down payments to see if one way of doing the deal outweighs the other.


----------



## oceanwaves08 (Aug 31, 2009)

DSL_PWR said:


> Just run the H&S tuner and you can remove the urea tank, dpf, and exhaust. The truck will not regen anymore.


And most of all VOID YOUR WARRANTY. Great advise for new 50K plus truck.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

oceanwaves08 said:


> And most of all VOID YOUR WARRANTY. Great advise for new 50K plus truck.


I have no issues having work done on my truck. I am honest with the dealer and was told what to do in case of motor/transmission work were needed on mine. Already covered that angle but thanks for the concern.

I can guarantee you that doing those few mods to the truck will help keep your out of the shop and make the truck last a lot longer. I have done the research.


----------



## Chase This! (Jul 20, 2007)

Love mine. 2011 F350 KR FX4.


----------



## fireguy (Jun 28, 2010)

Iyo will the 3.31 ratio do as well as the 3.55 ratio? Also, being this is the first year of the 6.7, I wonder about the first year bugs!!


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

fireguy said:


> Iyo will the 3.31 ratio do as well as the 3.55 ratio? Also, being this is the first year of the 6.7, I wonder about the first year bugs!!


I wanted to buy a 250 with the 3.31's but when I found my truck, it had 3.55's and glad I don't 3.31's.

Bottom-line, I think the 3.31 would struggle under certain loads/conditions which would be compounded if larger tires were added. Don't get me wrong, the 3.31's would do the job I just think it would constantly spool the turbo up to get any power for acceleration or pulling and well, kiss any expected fuel savings goodbye!

This motor likes to be hitting around 1700 RPM at cruise, low boost and ready to go. Any lower RPM's and it's either spooling the turbo up or downshifting.

Oh yeah, only bugs I'm aware of have been with hard shifting and/or bucking and most all of those were in the first few months of production, remedied with a re-flash of the TCM. Mine had this problem, took it to the dealer and got the updated flash - not a single problem since. Almost 20k miles.. Not aware of any other issues. GREAT truck!


----------



## BadBob (Dec 16, 2010)

I've heard that the lower gears get worse mileage also , puts it below optimal rpm range


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

I have the 3.55 gears and they are perfect. I got 20mpg @ 1500-1700rpm's on the highway. This is all before I lifted my truck.. Now it's a different story but I still love my truck more and more everytime I drive it!


----------



## Jetpadge (Mar 17, 2011)

Im a Ford service manager and the 6.7 scares us. The 6.0 and the 6.4 keeps us very busy, but the 6.7 has had almost zero problems (nothing mechanical). My diesel Techs may become like the Maytag repair man soon sitting around twiddling their thumbs because of this engine. Its the real deal Guys. Just make sure you have someone that knows what they are doing when performing the maintenance, this engine is not for the shade-tree Technician.


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Jetpadge said:


> .....this engine is not for the shade-tree Technician.


That's no lie!

I've done some rebuilds in my day and normally do all the basic maintenance, but with this one, I leave the engine for the dealer.

Question for you - what are your thoughts on the DPF/DEF system and more specifically about removing it. I understand the warranty issues (i.e. loss of), but I read about the longevity and obvious power gains.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

DSL_PWR said:


> I have no issues having work done on my truck. I am honest with the dealer and was told what to do in case of motor/transmission work were needed on mine. Already covered that angle but thanks for the concern.
> 
> *I can guarantee you that doing those few mods to the truck will help keep your out of the shop and make the truck last a lot longer. I have done the research*.


Do explain. I am intrigued.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

KEMPOC said:


> Do explain. I am intrigued.


Tuners, aftermarket intakes and exhaust do nothing but delete the EPA goverment BS that chokes out the ability to make the motor perform the way it was intended to, making them run and perform without choking and killing the motor before it time.

Most of the problems you see with these Diesel trucks are or directly related to the crud they put on them to make them pass goverment BS as with any vehicle. It does or can void warranty if they want, but after 100k your waranty is gone and your motor will fill like it has 400k from all the restrictors not letting it perform as it was intended too.

Diesel is gonna smoke when burned and the DPF collects all this and burns it at 1800 degrees (cleaning exhaust filter) dumping fuel ect.. into the motor. I's all related to the way stock tune is programed and pretty much kills the truck pre-maturly. Many other modifications ca be done to save the life of the motor after tuned.

For more info visit www.hsperformance.com www.powerstrokediesel.org


----------



## KEMPOC (Aug 24, 2010)

Profish00 said:


> *Tuners, aftermarket intakes and exhaust do nothing but delete the EPA goverment BS that chokes out the ability to make the motor perform the way it was intended to,* making them run and perform without choking and killing the motor before it time.
> 
> Most of the problems you see with these Diesel trucks are or directly related to the crud they put on them to make them pass goverment BS as with any vehicle. It does or can void warranty if they want, but after 100k your waranty is gone and your motor will fill like it has 400k from all the restrictors not letting it perform as it was intended too.
> 
> ...


That is not acurate.


----------



## Profish00 (May 21, 2004)

KEMPOC said:


> That is not acurate.


Very informative post bro:biggrin: But you right its www.powerstroke.org


----------



## Overboard (Feb 20, 2008)

*2012 6.7*

I just picked my new 2012 6.7 lariat, f250 SD 4x4 up Friday night. In have 68 miles on it and the fuel economy gauge says 10.7 mpg. I am sure it will increase with highway miles- all black, small lift, etc. The delaer tried to go through it with me but was clueless about any of it- made me a little nervous when you dump that much coin into a truck. I still have my 99 f250 SD 4x4 7.3 L- planning to sell out right - running like a champ with 289k miles on her.

I've only used amsoil in all of my cars/trucks- all the way through and plan to continue with this one- just replaced my water pump and ball joints.


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

KEMPOC said:


> That is not acurate.


Actually it is accurate.

The EGR system and DPF on these trucks serve an EPA based purpose only. They do nothing for the motor and are only shown to minimally lower nox emissions.

Jump on a few forums and start reading and you will see. Those that do not hot rod their trucks, only install tuning to remove the EGR and DPF will have a longer lasting better running truck because there IS less wear and tear on the motor without those systems in place.

Trucks that are tuned will get better MPG, tow better, and run more economically since over a gallon of diesel is not being dumped into the dpf to burn off particulates caused by the egr system. The motor runs smoother with less back pressure therefore reducing head gasket failures, there is no chance and oil or water through the egr system causing catastrophic engine failure and the list goes on and on.


----------



## Jetpadge (Mar 17, 2011)

The above is true, the EGR and DPF is only their for the EPA and after a ton of mileage will do more harm than good. The real issue is voiding the warranty on the truck on getting state inspected. With these trucks reaching 70K new, i want it to keep its value as long as possible. Once it has failed a warranty inspection, it will be interred into the national insurance data base that post all warranty & collision claims on that VIN. After that it will lose a ton of value unless you sell it to an individual.


----------

